# enclosures (indoor) ...your opinion/experience



## angelrose (May 16, 2008)

I am going to hire someone to build a home #1 for my col. Angel and home #2 for my args. Guin & Lance.

for quite sometime now I have been looking and reading all the enclosure pics and info I could get my hands on.

I want this to be the most healthy home they can live in and not have to change.


----------



## DZLife (May 16, 2008)

I am going to comission one from an architect that has done TONS of work on my father's property. He is a really nice guy, and I wouldn't be surprised if he offered to build the two I need for free; providing I supply him with all the components required to build it. He enjoys what he does.

I will probably be having two 8x4's built. they will probably go side by side in the garage. I still live at home with my mother; out aggreement is that if I get the garage cleaned out of all her crap that has built up in there fromt the last fwe moves, that I can turn it into my own personal reptile room! This is a little ways down the road, though.


----------



## angelrose (May 16, 2008)

wow DZ, that's a good deal. that's the stuff I need to know as well ...the components needed and stuff.

guess I just hire a handyman ?


----------



## DZLife (May 16, 2008)

angelrose said:


> wow DZ, that's a good deal. that's the stuff I need to know as well ...the components needed and stuff.
> 
> guess I just hire a handyman ?



Yeah; if they know what they are doing, and you give them a blueprint, they could probably build it no problem.
If I manage to get blueprints together for mine, I'll send you a copy. I want to get ones just like Mike's new one.


----------



## angelrose (May 17, 2008)

DZ, do you have a pic of Mike's enclosures ?

I got it pretty much down but I need to see how the lights / heat are done from the top.


----------



## Mike (May 18, 2008)

Here's a few bad pics of it. You can't really see the whole design well, i'll try to get new ones later.

plus one of the resident.


----------



## angelrose (May 18, 2008)

hey, thanks much Mike.
I just don't know how to tell him how to do the lights / heat at the top.

p.s. your resident is a real cutie.


----------

